# Things to look for when buying a used trailer



## DakotaDog72

I've been looking at buying an enclosed trailer and I finally have the wife convinced that I should have one. Although buying a new trailer would be nice, the budget just doesn't have room for one.

That said....looking at used trailers and I was wondering if there were any items that I should be concern about when looking at a used trailer.

Thanks in advanced for the tips.

Justin


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Number one thing. Hook it up to your truck and pull it forward about 20 yards, so it straightens out. See if you see both of the wheels the same. AKA no frame bent!

Then I would look under it at the welds, and see if the "frame" looks good. Lots of rust? Check the tires. Coupler, check wiring, and lights. Check to see if it is missing a bunch of riviots.

If most if not all of these check out you should be in good shape!

Good luck!


----------



## Large munsterlander1

That good advice mike but its not so much the bent frame but rather bent axels. If you have bent axels you wont be able to keep a pair of tires on the trailor. I would also make sure that the lights work. Wireing can be a very big problem just resulting in a money trap.


----------



## tarren

First of all make a list of what you need in a used trailer, Be sure the trailer you are going to purchase is big enough for what you need. When you inspecting the used trailer up for sale, start out checking the trailer floor, make sure its stable and not rotting or rusting. Inspect the tires for wear, also inspects the hitch make sure that it latches and unlatches properly and that there are missing parts. Check out the bearings in the wheel, bring a jack along with you and jack up the trailer and spin the wheels make sure the wheels move smoothly. Check all the lights connections.


----------



## clint_hay

Check this out...idk if you already have an idea on what you want to buy, but this may help. It helped me out a little bit. I was looking for a used trailer, but decided to bite the bullet and buy a new one. Figured, I know its new, has a warranty on it, and I got exactly what I wanted. I hope this web link helps...

http://gamehogghuntclub.com/Techniques/ ... ailer.html


----------

